# control algae by the right N:P ratio



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Another weapon to battle algae, very interesting! Several Dutch aquarists was able to get rid of nuisance alage by adjusting the redfield ratio to be around 16.

http://buddendo.home.xs4all.nl/aquarium/redfield_eng.htm


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is link to a more detailed explanation behind this theory:

http://mralgae.blogspot.com/2009/02/redfield-ratio.html


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

but if you have a planted tank filled with expensive shrimps, you think its better to down nitrate to 5 ppm for example and still not have algae problems?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm translating a Dutch website to English. Already wrote a filtration part where I cover the Redfield Ratio a little, but will be translating a few articles about the Redfield Ratio later.



acuaristico said:


> but if you have a planted tank filled with expensive shrimps, you think its better to down nitrate to 5 ppm for example and still not have algae problems?


In short, the idea is to always keep PO4:NO3 at about 1:10 (P:N = 1:16). For a shrimp tank it might work to keep nitrate at 5 and phospate at 0.5. It is a little outdated but works quite good if you work with lower light and want to keep you nutrients low for shrimp, breeding etc. When the ratio shift to for example 1:30 GSA is more likely to pop up. With a ratio of 1:2 BGA is more likely to flourish. Other algae are a little harder but with low light and no EI, it's a nice ratio!


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

have staghorn algae, one site i came across gave me an inspiration to overfertilize and maintain regular water changes

the plants will use what they can, the nutrient levels will balance out, and water changes to prevent levels from getting too high.

my light is still med-high and the staghorn in the tank is rather excessive. definitly have not noticed it getting worse for certain

i noticed earlier today that some of the staghorn shows signs of dying off (changing red-brown)


----------

